# Seiko 6309 Bead Blasted, New Hands, Crown Gasket



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

very nice job but I do prefer them shiney


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I must be honest. They look great in original polished case. That looks awful IMO, but enjoy it if it pleases you


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Yes it sure looks INDUSTRIAL,









I think Duarte must've used the brownish Aluminium Oxide, it really needs toning down alittle, nevertheless it's different









Bry



Griff said:


> I must be honest. They look great in original polished case. That looks awful IMO, but enjoy it if it pleases you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

I like that Daurte.

Remember the one I did a while ago,










It too was a bit rough so a bit of polishing improved things, just enough to take the coaresness off it .

I have never seen an origional one to compare , maybe they are better but the blasted is certainly better than the was mine was.

Did you do this yourself D?


----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

Griff said:


> I must be honest. They look great in original polished case. That looks awful IMO, but enjoy it if it pleases you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it is not mine, and it did come out a bit darker, although not as dark as it appears in the quick and dirty pics with artificial lighting. The owner is having the bezel PVD'd so I think the darker finish will look good with the PVD bezel. I have an SKX173 that has this darker finish and a PVD bezel, I like it.


----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

DavidH said:


> I like that Daurte.
> 
> Remember the one I did a while ago,
> 
> ...


That looks great. I like it. I guess some Seiko purists might be ill, but I like the tactical look


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Duarte said:


> I like it.


I like it, too.

Is the dark colour a result of the surface texture or is there a staining effect?


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

I like it very much especially the SKX173 with orange seconds hand









Wouldn't look out of place under a suit or around the swimming pool


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

It's taken me a long time to come to the conclusion that I think it looks superb.









The 2 watch pic swung it for me, the Pvd sets it off a treat too.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Now the one in this pic I like









As mark says must be the pvd and probably the red seconds hand and the red writing on the dial as well which contrasts lovely.


----------

